# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  informacion sobre venta y manejo agronomico de menestras

## marlon valdiviezo

que tal tengo pensado sembrar frifol caupi en san lorenzo piura y necesito informacion sobre el manejo agronomico que se debe tener para el mercado internacional y tambien si me podrian brindar alguna informacion sobre empresas que trabajen con menestras de exportacion en la region de piura .espero su apoyo gracias"Temas similares: Venta de granos y menestras Ayuda...Información sobre la producción de cebolla y tomate. Busco informacion sobre proyectos SIT en Peru Venta de LIBROS  y material de contenido AGROnomico Informacion sobre Resoluciones Administrativas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marlon: 
Te paso los datos de la *ASOCIACIÓN DE PRODUCTORES AGROPECUARIOS DEL DISTRITO DE MORROPON (Piura):*  *Dirección:* Mza.G, Lote 1. Enrique López Albújar - Morropón, Piura. *Teléfono:* (5173) 968447994 *Correo:* aspromor@yahoo.es 
Los datos los conseguí de la Expoalimentaria Perú 2009 y ofrecen entre sus productos: Frijol Castilla en grano seco y arroz grano blanco. Por ahí que pueden darte alguna información. 
También puedes conversar con los de *E&P PERUVIAN PRODUCTS SAC (Import and Export)*. He visto que comercializan o trabajan con varios tipos de frijol. Te dejo el enlace de su blog (*http://epperuvianproductssac.blogspot.com/*), pero es una empresa radicada en Lima. Quizás ellos te puedan decir cuáles son los requerimientos para exportar y posiblemente puedan ser compradores de tu frijol en un futuro... ¿qúién sabe?.  
En todos caso es la información que te puedo dar por el momento. Apenas encuentre otras empresas, te paso sus datos de contacto. 
Suerte con el proyecto y espero que recibas ayuda de otros usuarios. 
PD: Si empiezas tu proyecto, te recomiendo que le hagas un seguimiento en el foro (con fotos y la información del manejo técnico), para que los usuarios que sepan te vayan ayudando o sugiriendo en el camino. Por lo general, con un seguimiento se obtienen muchas respuestas porque genera mucho interés... Es sólo una pequeña recomendación por si te animas a sacar adelante el proyecto que tienes en mente.

----------

